# Harness vs. Collar



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We were at an event over the weekend that had the cutest hand-made collars and I really wanted to get them but I worry about them. Will they crush a trachea? Could they slip out of a collar? 

The harnesses cause my dogs to mat so badly so we hate to use them.

So what do y'all use and why?


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Anne,

I've had Martingale collars on my dogs for years.

They go out on leash with me at least 4 times a day so it would be difficult to keep putting a collar on and taking it off. 
We've never had any trachea problems or any problems.

I am using a harness on foster rescue Tinsel/Annie, but it stays on attached to her 6 ft. lead. She can't get matted yet, because her coat is short.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I saw those cute collars when I was at a local dog show in April. They were SO cute. I scrutinized them if I ever decide I would want to make some. But, I take the safe route. I use a harness to avoid trachea injuries and go through the pain of combing them out when we return home from our walk. I do like the Martingale style collar a lot but the only one I use it on is Taylor. His breeder made me a satin-lined style collar specifically to reduce matting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use rolled leather collars for Kodi. He has one for class without tags, and one for everyday use with tags.

I think if you are't going to (or can't) teach your dog to walk without pulling, a harness is definitely better than letting them choke themselves the whole way. But I'd rather have a dog who walks quietly and doesn't pull. If there's no pulling, there's no danger to his trachea!

I love the look of martingale collars, and they sure are easier to put on/take off than buckle collars. But most are wide, and I've been afraid that they would cause matting so I haven't tried one. Besides, with Kodi's big ears, he'd have a hard time backing out of a collar even if he tried!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I used rolled leather collars for Tori since she was little. She walks nicely on a loose lead most of the time. However, she has a high prey drive and if she sees a squirrel, rabbit, or lizard running anywhere near us she will practically hang herself lunging for it. She began coughing several months ago and I thought it may be due to the collar choking her when she tried to get the "prey", so I switched to a rolled leather harness. It mats her coat less than any other harness I've tried. And since I started using the harness for her walks the coughing has stopped. :thumb:


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I've always used a collar with Lola. Not a fancy schmancy collar, just a regular snap style collar, its probably nylon. As a puppy Lola didn't really pull, but would just sit down and not want to walk. So I had to coax her with treats and use the touch command to get her to walk nicely on a leash. I bought a no-pull harness per her obedience class instructor's suggestions. But ended up only using it in class. It was helpful then b/c she would pull in class to try to meet and greet the other dogs.

Now if she pulls or is lagging, I give her leash a little tug and she moves. She's so little, just a slight correction gets her moving. She's never coughed or seemed like her throat hurt. I would think her trachea could be hurt more easily b/c she's small. But maybe she just doesn't pull as hard b/c she's small.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

krandall said:


> I use rolled leather collars for Kodi. He has one for class without tags, and one for everyday use with tags.
> 
> I think if you are't going to (or can't) teach your dog to walk without pulling, a harness is definitely better than letting them choke themselves the whole way. But I'd rather have a dog who walks quietly and doesn't pull. If there's no pulling, there's no danger to his trachea!
> 
> I love the look of martingale collars, and they sure are easier to put on/take off than buckle collars. But most are wide, and I've been afraid that they would cause matting so I haven't tried one. Besides, with Kodi's big ears, he'd have a hard time backing out of a collar even if he tried!


I agree with you, Karen, and also use a rolled leather collar. I've found it is the only collar that doesn't cause matting in the dogs' long hair. I very rarely have them with no collar on at all as I'm too afraid of them getting away with no I.D.

Harnesses cause crazy matting and don't teach a dog not to pull. Sammy pulls, but is reminded very early on in the walk, that pulling hurts a bit, so he lets up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm walking 3 at a time and I used harnesses based on what my breeder said at first because Scooter was so tiny. I may try some collars and see how those work as the matting from harnesses is getting so bad.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

krandall said:


> I think if you are't going to (or can't) teach your dog to walk without pulling, a harness is definitely better than letting them choke themselves the whole way.


I am trying, very hard, to teach them to walk without pulling. My dogs aren't perfect and neither am I.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I am trying, very hard, to teach them to walk without pulling. My dogs aren't perfect and neither am I.


Me too Ann. I'm trying very hard. We are making a lot of progress but we are not there yet where I would feel comfortable using a collar. Bentley is a challenge leash walking; another imperfect dog with his imperfect Mom. But that is my goal that some day we will have pleasant, enjoyable walks without the pulling (and we get to use a collar ).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> I agree with you, Karen, and also use a rolled leather collar. I've found it is the only collar that doesn't cause matting in the dogs' long hair. I very rarely have them with no collar on at all as I'm too afraid of them getting away with no I.D.


Yes, if I had a dog without a very solid recall, I would be reluctant for him not to have a collar. But he doesn't try to get out the door unless he's going outside with me and he'll come right back to me when I call him. So he doesn't wear a collar in the house. Even though he DOES have a solid recall, he always wears a collar outside... even if we're just planting flowers in the garden. His recall is solid, but being extra-careful can't hurt!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm walking 3 at a time and I used harnesses based on what my breeder said at first because Scooter was so tiny. I may try some collars and see how those work as the matting from harnesses is getting so bad.


I used a harness on Kodi also when he was tiny... it just makes sense at that point... they haven't had time to walk properly on a leash. But once the training is done, I like the simplicity of the collar. He still has a car harness, but even sitting still in his seat he gets some mats from it. He'd be a mess after a walk in a harness!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I am trying, very hard, to teach them to walk without pulling. My dogs aren't perfect and neither am I.


And I am _SURE_ it is much harder to train multiple dogs not to pull than one dog. I bet they all set each other off, just like with barking.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Here is a picture of Taylor's satin-lined Martingale collar. I keep saying I am going to try to make one for Evye, just haven't done it yet. I may just order one for her. Nice weather is here and hard to get in the mood to sew.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Generally I use a collar if just one and harness if more than one. They play into each other and look for squirrels, pull each other, etc. They don't lose lead walk with each other attached (except for Dora who won't put up with Belle and Dash squirrel hunting!)

I just had to add GORGEOUS SHARLENE  Are you going into business? Hint Hint!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I use the susan lanci ultrasuede harnesses on Cocotini- you can see them on www.gwlittle.com website. they are very soft and cause minimal matting. Although I have some of the velcro closure types, my favorite is her new step in ultrasuede harness with the buckle closure on top. If Cocotini decides to pull, I don't worry about the velcro coming undone. She also makes those in larger sizes, too. Most of the ones she used to make were too small for most Havs. Cocotini wears a medium in the new style and she is a small havanese.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I started a thread on how much I hated what the harness did to my girls’ coats. I never use them any more. We use rolled leather collars most of the time but Galen will back out of it. I bought her a martingale at the show but she will not walk once it tightens down, she will sit and wait for me to come get her. Her hair gets caught in the choke portion. 

I really like the concept of some I have seen that are a figure 8. They go around the neck then behind the front legs with the leash attaching at the intersection of the 8. You might still get the tangles under the front legs but not the chest. My draw back to these is the way they were made with little stones and the leash attachment. I have also considered making one out of some from of satin or silk.

Ann if you are trying to train your dogs, I would suggest one dog at a time, even if the walks are shorter. It is so hard to correct or praise when you have multiples, I was not allowed to work my girls at the same time. Once they had the healing and loose lead walking could take them anywhere on walks. We still have separate training times so each dog know the treat, praise or correction is for them. Short sessions accomplish a lot.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow..so much great advice in this thread..I wonder if anyone can add links to the collars and harnesses you're referring to? I am specifically interested in:

- martingale collars - are these leather?
- rolled leather collars
- and especially rolled leather harnesses

I do like to use a harness on Kipling when we walk. Like others, he does well most of the time prancing on a loose lead, but if there's a bird, squirrel, leaf, sock (ha ha)...he will bolt and I don't like to risk his trachea...so for walks he's in a harness. Now that he's managed to CHEW one of the fasteners on his harness it's time for a new one and the rolled leather one sounds like a nice alternative. Plus..it is Kipling's birthday next week so a little something new would be nice too!



Thanks in advance for your help on this.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Evye's Mom said:


> Here is a picture of Taylor's satin-lined Martingale collar. I keep saying I am going to try to make one for Evye, just haven't done it yet. I may just order one for her. Nice weather is here and hard to get in the mood to sew.


Did she make this? I love it and I'll take 3!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sylvia~ Here's a couple of links to the site where I bought Tori's rolled leather harness. There's a few of this style on the first page and even more on page four. Tori has the black one w/the heart. I really like the butterfly w/the crystals.  They are a bit pricy but, you are getting a harness AND leash combined...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Sylvia~ Here's a couple of links to the site where I bought Tori's rolled leather harness.


Leslie do these go across the chest like a regular harness?


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Sylvia~ Here's a couple of links to the site where I bought Tori's rolled leather harness. There's a few of this style on the first page and even more on page four. Tori has the black one w/the heart. I really like the butterfly w/the crystals.  They are a bit pricy but, you are getting a harness AND leash combined...


great..thank you....just one other question - does the lead come off the harness or are they permanently connected? It's only 4' and I prefer 6' since my DH also walks K .


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I lied...two more questions - what size did you order and how heavy is Tori? And...any chance you have a picture of her wearing the harness? I'm thinking this one for Kipling

http://www.hautedogboutique.com/Mer...=POOHAR006&Category_Code=HAR&Product_Count=40

Also, Sandi - this seems to be a picture of these harnesses and how they're worn

http://www.pamperedpuppy.com/features/merryv/200701_hautedog.php


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Here is a picture of Taylor's satin-lined Martingale collar. I keep saying I am going to try to make one for Evye, just haven't done it yet. I may just order one for her. Nice weather is here and hard to get in the mood to sew.


Sharlene, I've never seen a collar like that. Does it just slip on?

Can someone explain the difference between a regular buckle collar and a martingale collar? I googled it and found martingale collars with buckles too. It seems that its engineered to prevent a dog from slipping out of their collar? Is that its main function? Thanks!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> Leslie do these go across the chest like a regular harness?


Yes, it does go across the chest. Not what I wanted ideally, since that is where the nylon harness got stuck on her. However, this one hasn't gotten stuck, maybe because of the rolled leather???



KSC said:


> great..thank you....just one other question - does the lead come off the harness or are they permanently connected? It's only 4' and I prefer 6' since my DH also walks K .


Yes, the leash is permanently attached. Although the leash part is only 4' long, the part of the harness where it's cinched down (where the decoration is located) adds almost another foot to the length.



KSC said:


> I lied...two more questions - what size did you order and how heavy is Tori? And...any chance you have a picture of her wearing the harness? I'm thinking this one for Kipling
> 
> http://www.hautedogboutique.com/Mer...=POOHAR006&Category_Code=HAR&Product_Count=40
> 
> ...


I bought the XS for her. She measures just under 14" right behind her front legs and I wanted it to be comfortable not too snug (the XXS largest measurement is 14" whereas the XS is 12"-16") Tori weighs around 8.5 lbs.

Here's a pic of her wearing it. Unfortunately, black on black doesn't show up very well. I'll try to get one of her later today that shows it better *fingers crossed* 

I think that one you've chosen would suit Kipling perfectly


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh she looks so cute...are those pigtails??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

We call them "dog ears" around here :biggrin1: I try to change up her "hairstyle" occasionally. My 6 y.o. DGD just loves it when I fix Tori's hair to match hers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Evye's Mom said:


> Here is a picture of Taylor's satin-lined Martingale collar. I keep saying I am going to try to make one for Evye, just haven't done it yet. I may just order one for her. Nice weather is here and hard to get in the mood to sew.


Oh, how cute!!! I'm going to print out the picture and see if my SIL (who is a serious seamstress and quilter) can make one for us!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Generally I use a collar if just one and harness if more than one. They play into each other and look for squirrels, pull each other, etc. They don't lose lead walk with each other attached (except for Dora who won't put up with Belle and Dash squirrel hunting!)


I just have this mental picture of Amanda with her Hav/Maltese sled-dog team.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Wow..so much great advice in this thread..I wonder if anyone can add links to the collars and harnesses you're referring to? I am specifically interested in:
> 
> - martingale collars - are these leather?
> - rolled leather collars
> - and especially rolled leather harnesses


I have one rolled leather collar that I picked up at Petco, but the buckle strap is stretching badly, so it worries me some. (will it break if it keeps stretching?) I have a Hogan Leather rolled collar and two of their leashes, and they are GORGEOUS!!! (I wish I had bought a second one... probably will at some point) She also has small dog martingale collar/leash combos. Not sure if she does harnesses, but you could ask... I've found her very nice to deal with. her prices are also excellent for the quality of her work.

www.hoganleather.com


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., well Ms. Cheapo here - LOL - only pays $6-$8 for the rolled leather collars at Pet Edge: http://www.petedge.com/ensemble/Casual-Canine-Leather-Collars-Leads/355.uts I've had one for Ricky for 2+ yrs. and the hole that is used is barely stretched. Sammy has had his for 1 yr. because the first one I bought him ended up on the floor at one point, after a bath, and he chewed it up before I noticed. lol They are all-leather and cause no matting, or very, very little.

Those are gorgeous harnesses, Leslie!

Sharlene, I love that martingale satin collar! Here's an interesting site: http://www.collargirl.com/ with buckle-on martingales and other types of collars.

A member here: hvapuppy2 (Angela) makes her own collars and leashes and has a website: http://www.agilityq.com/ Here is a satin collar: http://agilityq.com/shop/img/satin1.gif


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Searched for 'collar' in a couple of forum sections and found many of them, here are a few....

Leslie started a thread: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=10715&highlight=collars with other options, such as the rolled leather harness.

Ryan had this thread going too: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4043&highlight=collars

This one too might be helpful: http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=7569&highlight=collars


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

krandall said:


> Oh, how cute!!! I'm going to print out the picture and see if my SIL (who is a serious seamstress and quilter) can make one for us!


Maybe in a few weeks when I get over spring fever, I might try to make some. I know they can't be that difficult, it's just trying to get up the motivation and finding the time. I used Taylor's on Evye the other day and other than being a little small, she did very well in it (and no matts).


----------

